# Jumping position tips?



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

can you please critique my jumping position and tell me what i'm doing wrong. two point is a lot different on the flat lol.

pictures of correct jumping form is greatly appreciated  thanks 

I havn't jumped in a while and more horse was lazy so that didnt help. some are embarrassing


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

*the older pictures are from the summer when he was more fit. He had his ears forward more. When i have been riding lately he has had them back including when he jumps. My trainer said it is because he is unfit and is lazy so he is not physically and mentally ready to jump or really ride. He needs to be ridden alot and lots of pole work she said. I am not jumping him I am just doing flat. I just hope he doesnt hate jumping I dont want to force him even though I am only schooling him 2'6. I dont want to force him to do what he doesnt like. But is ears back always a bad thing? My friend's thouroughbred loves to jump but refused a cross rail the other day. It was hot out a major difference from 44 degrees. Porbably a big shocker to the horses. do your horses do the same? thank you again! sorry for the long post im just concerned i dont want him to hate anything! *


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You're jumping ahead and need a bigger release. If I could photoshop your picture, I would place your hands about 1/3 of the way further up your horse's neck. Then with the rest of you body, I'd put you back to where you were almost sitting in the saddle with about 3" of daylight. Both are easy enough to fix with some body awareness and new muscle memory.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hmmm you need alot more release and your legs arwe slipping back a fair bit. As the previous post said, your getting to ahead of the horse when he takes off. i also think your stirrups need to go up a hole.

good luck getting used to it lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not a jumper and I can see that you are jumping ahead of your horse.
(I doubt I could do better, tho)


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lol I'm still kind of learning to jump So I wont bother with any critique because that would be being a hypocrite... All I have to say is nice expressions in some of them lol you look just like me when I started jumping.
I do agree with the release thing though.
Good to see your looking up though =D


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

You are jumping ahead, your toes are down, and you are planting you hand on the horses neck. Try and follow your horses head with your hands and move them up more on his neck. Leaning on your hands is not a bad thing, just don't plant them that far down on his neck. 

Also try and sit and wait for the jump to come to you, you are anticipating which results in jumping ahead. Don't go up in 2-point until your horse front feet leave the ground. Jumping ahead is a hard habit to break. It can also become dangerous. I jumped ahead one time, and my horse took a long spot and caught the rail on her front feet and she feel, luckily she didn't fall on me, but it was close.

Try not to grip with your knees, and keep your heals down. If you heal is down and your calf is on you won't have to rely on gripping with your knees and using your hands for balance.

good luck


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

You are doing what I used to do which is simply this: Standing up in stirrups to "two point over the fence". What does it take to fix this? Lots of practice and having people yet at you  What I think when I jump is "Chest and Ears!" Stick out that chest and reach for them ears! Practice over reaching and then going to the proper placement, around 1/2 up there neck, will be a lot easier.  Like other said also, heals down will help, that is your base of support those legs of yours are, and those are what are going to keep you in the saddle.


----------

